# Recommend a really bright silver paint



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a really bright silver for some trim on my car, it sits between black and orange, the standard silver gets a bit lost in there.
I'll be getting it in 2pk aerosol cans, but there are so many varying colours and names, any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ford machine silver.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Ford machine silver.


cheers, thats not the ford alloy wheel colour is it? if so not bright enough


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No it's got more pearl in than the usual moondust silver so really pops in sunlight.


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

toyota lucerne silver


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

bigmc said:


> No it's got more pearl in than the usual moondust silver so really pops in sunlight.


cheers ill look into it


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

:: blade :: said:


> toyota lucerne silver


thanks mate but its a little dark, im after something brighter than the alloys in ur pic


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

the alloys are actually darker than the car colour , will have a think and get back to you


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Something like this? It's comes in aerosol if you need it.

http://www.wheelpaints.co.uk/Main-Wheel-Silvers/Solvent-Basecoat/VBF-Silver-BC-From-400ml.Html


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If your looking for something that's bright and has sparkle to it. Then you need ford high sparkle silver, which is used on ford alloy wheels, its quite a coarse metallic silver.


----------

